

"News is what somebody does not want you to print. All the rest is advertising." - gruseom
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/01/20/news-suppress/

======
mathattack
You had me at the headline. :-) It is ironic to see Orwell misattributed given
his dislike for doublespeak in the news.

I could attack the headline and say that news is really about the surprise
factor - the more new information, the more it is news, hence the name. Then
again, that's really besides the point of chasing the source of an insightful
quote.

